# Still playing with my Sigma 70-200 OS



## rgregory1965 (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is a little bird I got in a tree....testing the sharpness of this lens....the test continues

1. Full frame    ISO 100    F/2.8    1/1000    200mm






2. Same only BIG crop job


----------



## killbill (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually as a Canon 70-200 mkII owner even I would be happy with that crop. Cheers. It looks a great lens.


----------



## ghache (Mar 19, 2012)

Look pretty sharp to me. I have the non os version of this lens and its probably less sharp at F2.8 at 200, for sure.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks...Im pretty happy with it


----------

